# Wolfie, Wolfie, Wolfie



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Sigh.

Wolfie has a pen, he has a crate, he has too much freedom at ten months!

I take him out regularly to potty in the yard, try to keep an eye on him and even keep him tethered with me when indoors and out of his holding area BUT he can pee so fast with those short legs that I barely notice he did it! 

Then, while swooping him up, the pee spot is difficult to find to spritz with deoderizer/neutralizer. 

He also is pooping on the bathroom rug (which looks like black lawn) and the bottom of the stairs up to my bedroom and near the front picture window when he is loose long enough to do so. I sometimes untether him so he can run around the house for exercise or to play with the poodle.

It has gotten worse since our elderly poodle has been having accidents inside (he has become incontinent and I resorted to putting a belly pad on him this past week).

I am tempted to belly pad Wolfie. He never did hit the mark with piddle pads.....always having front feet on and rear end off! I don't even have them anymore.

I am going to get a bell for the door and try to teach him to use it to let me know he needs out and then reinforce that with treats once he goes outside. 

Reading all the threads on this part of the board at least make me feel like I have housebreaking company!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

One HUGE downfall with the bell... when he wants to go out and play, he will continue hitting it over and over and over and over .... again! Yeah, that's what Jax does. He does hit it when he needs to go - and that is reinforced big time, but he still uses it just to go outside!

He's really funny when he sees something outside he wants, he'll bark a few times, THEN ring the bell... yeah, we aren't fooled!

Silly little pups!

Other than that, the bell is great and he doesn't have many accidents. They usually only occur when we have ignored him, b/c he's just been ringing the bell for fun. :huh:


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about your housebreaking troubles with Wolfie. It sounds like you might have to crate him and or do some backtracking on housetraining when you cannot watch him. Also you said he is ok when we take him out- does that mean you take him for walks or out to a gated yard or patio? I know this might sound silly but I have found it true and did read it in a dog training guide before- does Wolfie walk himself to the door and out the door willingly? There is something about them walking in and out willingly of their own accord that reinforces that this the potty place in their mind. I also would not play with him in the designated potty area. Is he free fed or fed at set times? That can have alot to do with when you can expect that he needs to go. It does sound like he has too much freedom and has not yet realized that indoors is off limits for going potty. All 3 of mine potty outside and initially were let out every half hour and then every hour, etc until they "got it". Good luck to you I am sure with very consistent measures he will respond well. I would also deep clean or remove the rugs if possible as the remaining smells make going in those places again irresistible.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sigh.

Wolfie has a pen, he has a crate, he has too much freedom at ten months!
But do you put him in the pen with the crate?

I take him out regularly to potty in the yard, try to keep an eye on him and even keep him tethered with me when indoors and out of his holding area BUT he can pee so fast with those short legs that I barely notice he did it! :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Too many smells to go do a job he thinks is mute.

Then, while swooping him up, the pee spot is difficult to find to spritz with deoderizer/neutralizer. :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:  You will find it only when wearing socks!!!!! :new_shocked: 

He also is pooping on the bathroom rug (which looks like black lawn) and the bottom of the stairs up to my bedroom and near the front picture window when he is loose long enough to do so. I sometimes untether him so he can run around the house for exercise or to play with the poodle.
He has to poop where you do. He is becoming a part of your pack. :smrofl: 

It has gotten worse since our elderly poodle has been having accidents inside (he has become incontinent and I resorted to putting a belly pad on him this past week).
Even at 10 months old he is aspiring to be alpha. Gotta cover up that other dogs spots so only "my" scent is left. 

I am tempted to belly pad Wolfie. He never did hit the mark with piddle pads.....always having front feet on and rear end off! I don't even have them anymore.
You can do that, but it will make it harder to train him later on. Did that, won't do that again. 

I am going to get a bell for the door and try to teach him to use it to let me know he needs out and then reinforce that with treats once he goes outside. :smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 
I taught my Airedale to do this and someone else said how her dog acted after he learned it too. He will ring your ear off because he just wants to go out to play. My Renae thought it was funny, she would stand there and smile at me and put her left foot on the door and wag her tail. If it hadn't been so annoying she would have looked cute. :wub: 

Reading all the threads on this part of the board at least make me feel like I have housebreaking company!!!! 
Oh, you have plenty of company. I am always trying to train someone. Girls do mark and they get right in there too. Sigh. You have to laugh or you would be doing this :smpullhair: and look like this :smstarz: 

Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You've gotten some great advice--and I think you answered your own problem--he's got too much freedom for where he's at with his pottying. Ollie hasn't had an accident since he was 4 or 5 months old and, believe me, I was a beginner at all this too. But I do know how to be super consistant and persistant--I think that is key. Make a plan and stick to it until you've got success and don't give in until then. Best of luck!!


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> One HUGE downfall with the bell... when he wants to go out and play, he will continue hitting it over and over and over and over .... again! Yeah, that's what Jax does. He does hit it when he needs to go - and that is reinforced big time, but he still uses it just to go outside![/B]


 :smrofl: Bubba does the same, especially at night when it's dark outside, he can ring his bell every five munites. :smpullhair:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You answered some of your own questions...you're onto it!

If he can have an accident (like those poops), then he has too much freedom. 

As far as peeing in front of you, is he dribbling or actually urinating a whole amount? It he is urinating a whole amount, then he has not recently gone out. A schedule will really help this. It helps his body know when it is time to go. He needs a time to get up, go out, eat, play, nap, etc. Write it down and make a check list to keep on the fridge. Go through it every day. 

Go out with him! You need to reward him immediate to the behavior. Throw on your coat and go out with him and a cookie in your pocket. 

By far I think a schedule helps with consistency. And that's the key to housetraining: consistency and confinement. 

If he is dribbling, have the vet check a urine sample. Sudafed or PPA can be used for male dog incontinence which is rare, but can happen. If it is truly unconscious, then a diaper may be the best. Somehow, I doubt it in a dog his age.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, he is doing a real pee.

HEre is an example of our latest routine of restricted freedom.

Take Wolfie out with a leash to the back lawn. He pees. He poops. I give him a tiny morsel of the finest treat saying "Yes! Good dog!" and give it to him immediately the moment he is done.

Come in, he is tethered on a leash to me. I temporarily tie him to the table leg and sit and read some mail. He squats and pees a yard away from me (a big pee.....not sure why he still has any after just doing some!), tethered and having just gone outside ten minutes ago.

I did squeal "No!" and pick him up while saying "Outside! Outside potty!" and zoom him off. 

Come back and blot the pee spot and spritz with neutralizer.


I did tell my teen daughter that Wolfie must be tethered to her if he is out of the crate or pen. She MUST keep an eye on him and tell him "No!
Outside potty!" if she sees him messing and must take him out that moment no matter what (even if she just painted her nails!).

I am optimistic we will get him trained. The lightbulb just has not gone off for him yet and we must be watchful so it will click for him!

It really doesn't help that the poodle is incontinent and wearing a diaper right now (the vet says it is not treatable).


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Since you know his pattern, interrupt it. When he comes back in, kennel him for 10-15 minutes and take him out again. He's clearly not emptying his bladder all the way. Some dogs just have a habbit of going 2 or 3 times. I would have a urine sample checked to be on the safe side. 

Disciplining him for going inside is unlikely to help with anything. The only thing I had known it to cause is for your dog to wander out of your sight to have an accident. Basically what you are teaching him is it is bad to pee in front of you. Not the message we want to send. If he has an accident, say "uh oh", put him in his crate calmly, and then go clean it up.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

You have gotten some good advice, and the only thing that I would add is to please be careful about how you "correct" him when he has an accident. I learned the hard way with Jazmann ( a Pomeranian) I had years ago. She would have an accident (and it was how I had seen my parents train animals) I would yell "NO, name! Outside is potty, out." And later I realized that she would still have accidents (mostly poo) but would eat her poo, or would hide behind furniture to pee. Not a good scenario.
Good luck!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay.

Been very watchful and Wolfie has been much better.

He hasn't peed in the house for days.

Mostly it is my daughter (14) getting trained to watch him more diligently when she is in charge of him and my making it crystal clear to her the importance of him getting trained for MY sanity.

LOL


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow guys, we have had great luck with the bell. None of our 3 EVER have an accident. Yes, they do try to fool us on occasion just to go out but that is OK as we want them to use it.
No freedom for a few days, if he has an accident in the house ( catching him is the key ) "Potty out", ring the bell with their nose or foot on your way out and plop them down in the grass. 
What really helps is take them to the bell every hour, ring and go out with a reward. :biggrin:


----------

